# ارجو الصلاة لاختنا جوسبل



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

احبائى ارجو الصلاة من اجل اختنا الغالية جوسبل 
لانها بتمر بظروف صعبة جدا وتعب نفسى 
وياءس تام من الحياه 
بنتضرع لرب المجد يسوع انه يتدخل 
ويحل مشاكلها ويدخل السلام الى قلبها 
ارجوك يا الهى الحنون بنتك بتصرخ ليك فى كل وقت 
اسمع ليها وساندها واعطيها الطمأنينة القلبية 
وانزع عنها كل حزن ووجع قلب 
انت قولت تعالوا الى يا ثقيلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم 
وها بنتك يالهى بتصرخ ليك اسمع صراخها 
ادخل حياتها واملاها سلامك لاننا ليس لنا معين فى ضيقاتنا سواك يارب 

​


----------



## سرجيوُس (19 ديسمبر 2012)

ربنا يقف معاه و يبعد عنه كل شر


----------



## كلدانية (19 ديسمبر 2012)

ربنا يكون معها و يعنها وتمر هذه الظروف بخير
وسلام​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*ربنا يكون معاها و يحافظ عليها

و يبعد عنها اليأس و الحزن*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*الرب يقويها و يعزيها-- الرب يبدل كل يائس و كل حزن بكل امل و كل فرح--*
* الرب يملائها بروحه و يعطيها سلام و يجتاز معها فى ضيقاتها و يعبر بها الى بر الامان مثل ما اجتاز فى اتون النار مع الفتيه الثلاثه-- لم يجعل اللهيب يمسسهم--*
* قادر انت يا رب على كل شىء--*


----------



## AdmanTios (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*رسالة تعزية من السماء

عندما تكتم آهاتك و صراخ أوجاعك بين ضلوعك فانظر إلي السماء .. و تذكر إني أنا في العلي أقدر.
و عندما يتمزق قلبك منك و ينزف دماء أتعابه دقق النظر فيه حيث أنا أبوك السماوي ألملم و أداوي جراحك
و أطمئن قلبك و أمنحك راحة من كل أتعابك .. و تذكر إني أنا في العلي أقدر.
ابني الغالي.ارفع رأسك وانزع يأسك منك.انزع كل مشاعر ضيق،هم أو ألم.
فأنا بجانبك وأحيا بداخلك فلا تخف.وتذكر إني أنا في العلي أقدر ......... آمين*


----------



## Bent el Massih (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*ربنا يكون معاها ويحل كل مشاكلها ويقويها ويعطيها سلام
بشفاعه ام النور وكل القدسين...آمين يارب​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 ديسمبر 2012)

ياربى والهى يسوع المسيح ارجوك يارب اقبل طلبتنا وصلاتنا اليك من اجل بنتك جوسبل 
يارب ارجوك اتمجد فى حياتها ارجوك يارب اديها استنارة روحية يارب
علشان تدرك مراحمك تدرك نعمتك تدرك خطتك الالهية اللى انت رسمهالها
إديها معونة من عندك اديها رجاء اديها إيمان إديها بركات حلوة خالص ليها ولاسرتها
يارب أؤمر بالفرح فى حياتها وإنتهر روح الكآبة وأى روح حزن ويأس 
فأنت يا قدوس إنت الرجاء والحب إنت تقدر إنت ضابط الكل 
فأرجوك من أجل صلاحك وجودك إفتقدها بمراحمك علشان خاطر أمك العدرا مريم ومن أجل دموع اولادك من اجل اختى جوسبل أرجوك يارب تحنن واستجيب

آمين باسمك يارب يسوع المسيح طلبت وأثق إنك سمعتنى وهتستجيب

آميـــــــــــن


----------



## grges monir (19 ديسمبر 2012)

ربنا يمد ايدية ويخرجها من الحالة  الصعبة دى
التعب النفسى اكثر ايلاما من التعب العضوى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*ربنا يتمجد ويمد ايديه 
ويحول حزنها ويأسها الي فرح وسعاده 
يـــــــارب ببركة ام النور والبابا شنودة
وجميع القديسين

لفته جميله منك يارورو
ربنا يباركك
*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (19 ديسمبر 2012)

يا ربى يسوع 
أنت قولت لنا ( تعالوا إلىَّ ا جميع المُتعبين وأنا أريحكم ) 
وها أنا أطلب منك يا يسوع بدالة الإبن لأبية 
أن تعطى سلاماً وإطمئناناً لأختنا الغالية جوسبل ، فهى تحتاج إليك وملهاش غيرك يتحنن عليها 
أمين يا رب أستجيب لصلواتنا 
بشفاعة أمنا العدرا والملائكة وجميع صفوف الشهداء والقديسين


----------



## چاكس (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*اتمنى لها كل خير 
*


----------



## tamav maria (19 ديسمبر 2012)

أبانا السماوي نسبحك ونعظمك لأنك أنت هو إلهنا وملجأنا ومخلصنا ، ترسنا وعوننا ..
نشكرك لأنك تظهر لنا مجد قوتك وقدرة لاهوتك ، فهذا ما يزيد إيماننا بك ويجعلنا نهتف مع المرنم قائلين " كل آلهة الأمم شياطين .. إلهي أنت فأحمدك إلهي فأرفعك .. "

... أبانا السماوي نضع بين يديك الحانية اليوم اختنا جوسبل التي تعبت من الضيقة
 لكي تحفظها وتقدسها وتحقق لها مواعيدك الثمينة والمباركة ..
 نضع بين يديك الحانية صرخاتها وأنينها وآلامها لكيما تنظر إليها بعين الرأفة والتحنن
 فتحظي بالنصرة والسعادة وما أعد لها من أمجاد وبركات ومواعيد
هلم الآن يارب أأمر بالبركة والخلاص فى حياتها وهبها سلاما وفرحا 
نرفع صلواتنا فى اسم ابنك البار يسوع مع كل مصاف قديسيك 
 ولنا كل الثقة أنك استمعت واستجبت ..
 لك كل الشكر والكرامة والسجود والسلطان إلى الأبد آمين .


----------



## joeseph.jesus (19 ديسمبر 2012)

ربنا يحافظ عليها


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 ديسمبر 2012)

ربنا يكون معاها وتعدي الظروف النفسيه دي
وربنا يفرح قلبها


وربنا يكون يباركك رورو حببتي ويبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## النهيسى (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*ربنا يسندها وأم النور تتشفع علشانها
لتحل كل مشاكلها وضيقاتها
بشفاعه القديس أبانوب النهيسى
آمين
*
*


*​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (21 ديسمبر 2012)

يارب يا يسوع المسيح بشفاعة العذراء ام النور ومارمينا العجايبى والانبا موسى الاسود صاحب القلب الابيض
وكل مصاف الشهداء والقديسيين تقف بجانب ابنتك وتعدى محنتها بسلام وتحول حزنها الى فرح امين


----------



## عبير الورد (21 ديسمبر 2012)

ربنا يكون معاها ويلمسها


----------

